# The tallest Tower in Guangzhou - 610m!!!



## Lattice (Apr 16, 2006)

*New Tower in Guangzhou will be a Hyperboloid!*

The tallest tower in Guangzhou will be a hyperboloid structure!


----------



## altayskaya (Apr 18, 2006)

*maybe hyperboloid...*
 
http://www.arup.com/DOWNLOADBANK/download581.pdf


----------



## flesh_is_weak (Jun 16, 2006)

will it actually be occupied? or will just serve as a mast? cool design though...i actually love chinese skyscrapers...looks very western yet not lacking in oriental flavors...


----------



## Natalibest (Aug 31, 2006)

*It is Shukhov's Tower*

Towers of such design were built by 
*Vladimir Shukhov* 100 years ago!!!


----------



## UniversalDiablo (Jun 30, 2006)

that new tower looks like a slight gust of wind would make it break in half


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

the height is good and the design is nice but i hate this silly spire.


----------



## Natalibest (Aug 31, 2006)

silly spire spoils design, but it is necessary for a record


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

There were better designs proposed but this is still good although I agree about the stupid spire.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh man that looks bad  I prefer the other supertalls planned for this city!


----------



## altayskaya (Apr 18, 2006)

*Tower in Guangzhou is very similar to "Vortex Tower"*

The design of new Tower in Guangzhou is very similar 
to *project "The Vortex"* by Ken Shuttleworth:


----------



## Nivek (Aug 10, 2006)

:runaway: Yes the spire definately wrecks the whole design. I reckon the design is kinda dodgy anywayz :runaway:


----------



## leestat_d_vamp (Aug 24, 2006)

made in China tower is dangerous.


----------



## St. Anger (Apr 23, 2006)

meh this sucks, still i dont care that guangzhou is building it, they r already building tons of ugly stuff and the city is dirty, polluted and ugly already so this wont make a difference


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

St. Anger said:


> meh this sucks, still i dont care that guangzhou is building it, they r already building tons of ugly stuff and the city is dirty, polluted and ugly already so this wont make a difference


If you don't like,don't reply man..
Nobody ask your opinion about the city.
The post is about the tower , why do you have to mention about the opposite face of the city.
Why don't you care about your stuffs, newbie..


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Twisty, looks very thin.


----------



## google_abcd (Jul 22, 2006)

These are the latest photos of Guangzhou,
please name a city in your country which is not dirty, not polluted and much more beautiful than Guangzhou. Or maybe we can compare skyscrapers, condos, houses, food, entermaintent, TV, Moive, Night clubs, Airport, Highway, railway ,subway, parks, mountains, forest. Anything you want to compare. Thanks










































































St. Anger said:


> meh this sucks, still i dont care that guangzhou is building it, they r already building tons of ugly stuff and the city is dirty, polluted and ugly already so this wont make a difference


----------



## beyond 1000 (Oct 27, 2002)

Concerning the Guangzhou Tower, 

If you can' say anything nice about something then don't say anything at all.

I'll keep my comments to myself then.


----------



## Johan (Nov 14, 2004)

I think it looks sleek and really cool and modern, but i think it should be much taller, after the twins get built close by it wont be so tall anymore, and the point in building a tall tv-tower is ( i guess) to be taller then anything around, including mountains so it can broadcast its signals to as many people as possible. Maybe it will be blocked by other tall buildings now and thats why they have to make it taller (in my opinion)


----------

